# I Feel Pretty!!!!! Oh So Pretty!!!!!



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*I Feel Pretty!!!*








*
Oh So Pretty!!!*








*
Feel Like running and jumping for joy!!!*









*Cause I'm in Love with a Pretty wonderful toy!*









* Now Hurry up and throw the ball mommy!*


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great shots, and I don't need to say how excellent she is...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lol Great pics.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good Pics!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wish my dog would be still enough to get shots like that. She is a pretty girl indeed!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Very beautiful dog!*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

:woof: Thanks! :woof:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LOL That's the only way I can get Loki to hold still long enough for a picture is to hold up his toys. 

I love the intensity!


----------



## NAKA (Feb 23, 2008)

THATS NICE
I LIKE PITS.......
:cheers:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

The girls are growing up nicely!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Judy said:


> The girls are growing up nicely!


 Thanks Judy! I miss seeing you around!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Carriana said:


> LOL That's the only way I can get Loki to hold still long enough for a picture is to hold up his toys.
> 
> I love the intensity!


 LOL toy distractions always make for the best poses :cheers:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL toy distractions always make for the best poses :cheers:


Thats what I am gonna have to do too or else I won't get any good pics...and hopefully they'll stop being blurry too...lol


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

hot mama..lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

:woof: I can't wait for the weather to cool off to get some new shots. It is so gross out here


----------

